

Samsung attaches screen to semi-truck to show the road ahead - andrewdavidwong
http://mashable.com/2015/06/22/samsung-truck-camera/

======
tokenadult
Previous submission from another source, with comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9762463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9762463)

